# 168" Colorado County Duck Buck



## Cable

A friend just sent this email to me. Apparently his buddy had a hell of a hunt yesterday morning! Anybody know what the biggest buck killed in Colorado County has been? Hell of a story either way.

_Alan shot this buck out of his duck blind with #3 , 12 gauge duck shot yesterday A.M., hunting over a cut rice field in Garwood, less than 1 hour west of Houston.

He and 2 other guys were in a duck blind sitting on the edge of a levy, with a dry field behind them. Alan had just shot a goose that came in over their spread, and it fell in the dry field about 250 yards behind them

As Alan was walking back the blind, Richard and his friend where waving their arms at Alan as he was approaching the blind. They quietly said, HEY, there is a buck walking our way down the edge of the Levy in the water.

Alan quickly got in the Blind, and the buck kept coming. All Alan had was his shotgun with #3 duck loads in it. When the buck got within 20 feet of the blind, Alan stuck the nose of his shotgun out of the blind, shot, and the buck dropped.

This buck scored a hair under 168, had an inside spread of 20 inches, a split brow tine, and a drop tine, and is probably the largest free ranging buck shot in Colorado county. They just do not grow that big in that area._

I am trying to find out more about this buck right now.


----------



## ROBOWADER

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=457945&highlight=Garwood+Buck


----------



## stuckinfreeport

Actually there are some bruisers out on the Eagle Lake/Lissie prairie. I used to duck hunt on the prairie NE of Eagle Lake and we saw some really nice deer out there. We were dove hunting one September (probably 1977 or 78) and jumped a buck out of a small ditch that was, at the time, the biggest deer I had ever seen. Can't say if it was as large as this fella's , but a really nice buck none the less. There is a fella that lives in East Bernard that has shot several out there that are 20" or better. I'm sure there wil be more replies to this thread about deer out on the prairie. One hell of a buck and surprise for this guy.


----------



## keller bay

Ive watched that deer for two yrs now hes a hellaova buck i dont see him in the high 160 but def not the biggest to come out of colorado county.


----------



## Sawemoffshort08

Nice buck! Hope the game wardens don't see this post.


----------



## Cable

Sawemoffshort08 said:


> Nice buck! Hope the game wardens don't see this post.


I was wondering the legality of shooting a buck with bird shot. It's not listed in the TPWD list of illegal means of harvest.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/hunt/means/


----------



## justinsfa

Sawemoffshort08 said:


> Nice buck! Hope the game wardens don't see this post.


Why not? The deer was taken by legal means.... the kicker will be in the details of the lease agreement.

Even if the agreement did show no deer hunting allowed, I would imagine he would just get kicked off the duck lease... which I would have gladly taken as a consequence... haha


----------



## Sawemoffshort08

Friend was fined $2500 and shotgun was confiscated last weekend. May be restriction by county?


----------



## Sawemoffshort08

I stand corrected. Friend shot an undersized buck with shot gun.


----------



## shauntexex

Doesn't look to undersized to me


----------



## InfamousJ

his friend, somewhere else probably.. not this guy in the picture.


----------



## sotol buster

What kind of decoys did they use. I need some.


----------



## GTN

Hell of a hunt there.


----------



## Hogdogger

Nice buck! I don't see 168" there


----------



## Instigator

It's a diving buck. The rest of the 168 is under water.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter

Nice buck. I shot a nice one once from a duck blind near Pin Oak creek southwest of Garwood. Got chewed out by the land owner but nothing came of it.

Yes it's legal to shoot deer with a shotgun in Texas lol.

TH


----------



## Garwood57

Awesome buck for that area. Congrats. On my property west of Garwood back in the early 1990's, a large buck was heading toward my duck blind, but my dog scared it off before it got in range.


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is an awesome buck for that area and a hell of a kill with duck shot!!


----------



## J.T. Barely

justinsfa said:


> Why not? The deer was taken by legal means.... the kicker will be in the details of the lease agreement.
> 
> Even if the agreement did show no deer hunting allowed, I would imagine he would just get kicked off the duck lease... which I would have gladly taken as a consequence... haha


If the agreement says no deer hunting, then he is good. They were duck hunting. At least that's what I would say. I would hate to loose my duck lease but, If a deer like that walks into my spread he is getting shot. The #3 shot seems a bit fishy but, hey, whatever. Nice deer.


----------



## Instigator

The #3 doesn't seem off at all to me. I stoned a pig at a similar range with #7.5 dove load.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Instigator said:


> The #3 doesn't seem off at all to me. I stoned a pig at a similar range with #7.5 dove load.


Yup. 3's aren't much off of buck shot shot and at 20 yards, might as well be slugs.


----------



## Tiny

Alls I could say is.. Hell Yes!


----------



## InfamousJ

OK.. I hope the guy is in the right and that is a cool as hell story for duck hunting.. what a story.

BUT.. if the lease specifically stated ducks only *and no deer* *and the hunter knew it*, then he has no class, no integrity, and I hope the land owner seeks criminal theft (or whatever law is) of game on his property. Some of you surpise me, willing to get kicked off by not honoring a land owners agreement. The world is falling apart when even hunters have no integrity.

now if it was a duck lease and no specifics in taking deer, and the landowner just got po'd,, then he needs to draw up more specific agreements going forward... lesson learned.


----------



## Brandon Zahn

I would prosecute this guy to the fullest extent possible. The landowner has been hunting this deer for two years now and to have him shot by someone who leases for duck hunting is a disgrace to the hunting world.


----------



## Josh5

As they say.....it is in the fine print. A gamewarden/judge will say, "What did the lease say? What did the lease not say?" A lot of you guys are quick to slam this guy's integrity (or at least do some wild speculating) without knowing all the details. 

Obviously, the landowner can ask him not to come back next year.


----------



## Brandon Zahn

No speculation here..... The guy is one hundred percent in the wrong even if it wasn't a buck of this caliber... Just a shame that it was a giant for that area. And then to have the nerve to broadcast pictures on the Internet?... Some people just don't care, and Thats why it's getting harder and harder to find good leases or knock on a farmers door and goose hunt their field after seeing birds in it. I hope they get as much out of this guy as they can..


----------



## Cable

Brandon Zahn said:


> No speculation here..... The guy is one hundred percent in the wrong even if it wasn't a buck of this caliber... Just a shame that it was a giant for that area. And then to have the nerve to broadcast pictures on the Internet?... Some people just don't care, and Thats why it's getting harder and harder to find good leases or knock on a farmers door and goose hunt their field after seeing birds in it. I hope they get as much out of this guy as they can..


I would like to hear the facts. Where did you get them and please post them here.


----------



## Rack Ranch

X2 two.. do you have a copy of a general contract that the hunters sign? I would like to see how it is written.. And yes, it would be a disgrace to hunters if he shot it knowing he was not supposed to. I would think the entire group would be on the way out if thats the case. I wouldn't think they would be posted up on the net if they thought they were in the wrong??



Cable said:


> I would like to hear the facts. Where did you get them and please post them here.


----------



## RB II

Rack Ranch said:


> X2 two.. do you have a copy of a general contract that the hunters sign? I would like to see how it is written.. And yes, it would be a disgrace to hunters if he shot it knowing he was not supposed to. I would think the entire group would be on the way out if thats the case. I wouldn't think they would be posted up on the net if they thought they were in the wrong??


Always two sides to every story. Could have been he just got caught up in the moment with a huge deer????? Without the actual contractual language, none of us knows for sure what he was contractually allowed to do.


----------



## grand poobah

*DEER*



Brandon Zahn said:


> No speculation here..... The guy is one hundred percent in the wrong even if it wasn't a buck of this caliber... Just a shame that it was a giant for that area. And then to have the nerve to broadcast pictures on the Internet?... Some people just don't care, and Thats why it's getting harder and harder to find good leases or knock on a farmers door and goose hunt their field after seeing birds in it. I hope they get as much out of this guy as they can..


I personally talk to the guy that killed the deer on Wednesday. Nobody seems to be upset about him shooting this deer but you. Unless something has transpired since Wedneday there is no problem. Some property owners care and some don't. Why do people always assume the worst.

:hairout:


----------



## CaptJadams

In la it's illegal to kill deer while duck hunting or w anything less than buckshot steel shot would be ticketed not ethical high chance of wounding deer


----------



## Brandon Zahn

I know the landowner and the guys who have deer hunting rights leased on that property. This guy only leased the waterfowl rights. You want anymore detail you can ask anyone in garwood who actually knows what property this happened on. It would be the same as going to your duck lease and shooting the farmers cow... It may not say in the fine print please do not shoot cows..... But any hunter with common sense or integrity wouldn't do it... He paid for aduck lease not a hunting lease...


----------



## Rack Ranch

LOL..not exactly apples to apples... it would be like the deer hunters duck hunting the place...If I were the deer hunters on this place, and this story is true, I'd be pe'od big time...............



Brandon Zahn said:


> I know the landowner and the guys who have deer hunting rights leased on that property. This guy only leased the waterfowl rights. You want anymore detail you can ask anyone in garwood who actually knows what property this happened on. *It would be the same as going to your duck lease and shooting the farmers cow... *It may not say in the fine print please do not shoot cows..... But any hunter with common sense or integrity wouldn't do it... He paid for aduck lease not a hunting lease...


----------



## CaptJadams

Spme1 needs to take this down


----------



## Brandon Zahn

Yeah I know it's not quite apples to apples, just trying to get a point across.... And truth be told that deer was worth a whole lot more than most cows... Lol


----------



## gettintightsucka

CaptJadams said:


> In la it's illegal to kill deer while duck hunting or w anything less than buckshot steel shot would be ticketed not ethical high chance of wounding deer


This is Texas. In Utah you can have multiple wives.


----------



## InfamousJ

InfamousJ said:


> now if it was a duck lease and no specifics in taking deer, and the landowner just got po'd,, then he needs to draw up more specific agreements going forward... lesson learned.





Brandon Zahn said:


> I know the landowner and the guys who have deer hunting rights leased on that property. This guy only leased the waterfowl rights. You want anymore detail you can ask anyone in garwood who actually knows what property this happened on. It would be the same as going to your duck lease and shooting the farmers cow... It may not say in the fine print please do not shoot cows..... But any hunter with common sense or integrity wouldn't do it... He paid for aduck lease not a hunting lease...


Like I said, if the agreement didn't specifically say NO DEER then this is nothing more than a lesson learned and move on. Amazing how a buck can make men crazy. LOL

And I'd be ****** off to have a different group of duck hunters blasting away on my deer lease during deer season... that landowner is laughing to the bank... why weren't the deer hunters there? the duck hunters called first to get the blind that day?


----------



## team cut em deep

InfamousJ said:


> Like I said, if the agreement didn't specifically say NO DEER then this is nothing more than a lesson learned and move on. Amazing how a buck can make men crazy. LOL
> 
> And I'd be ****** off to have a different group of duck hunters blasting away on my deer lease during deer season... that landowner is laughing to the bank... why weren't the deer hunters there? the duck hunters called first to get the blind that day?[/QUOTE
> 
> Apparently duck hunting doesn't bother the deer


----------



## grand poobah

*DEER*

How many people lease the same land for goose/deer hunting. Unless you're on a big ranch like the Pierce or the Kechle(probably mispelled) the ain't many deer around, especially in the mornings.
Just hung with a co worker of Allen(the hunter). I ask if he was in trouble for shooting the deer, He said the land owner was excited not ******.
The person that should be mad is is the dummy paying for deer lease when a duck hunting pond in the middle of it leased to someone else.


----------



## keller bay

This deer has been in my back yard for two yrs the guy is getting charges pressed on him right now for poaching and restitution fee. Game warden just left house with my game camera pics for evidence. He had zero rights for deer. Deer hunting was leased to farmer which helped the bird hunters to get water for their lease which to me a guy that shoots a deer while he second crops rice just so you can hunt ducks is just plain wrong i hope this guy feels the pain of some that didnt live to say how it felt. People from my home town have left this deer live for yrs now to have some guy that ony takes advantage of others to take pride in something thats illeagal is not hunter to me. I hope he gets it where the sun dont shine thats my two and you can look down on me but i do know the facts and the deer was take illegally. Thats it botrom line


----------



## justinsfa

keller bay said:


> This deer has been in my back yard for two yrs the guy is getting charges pressed on him right now for poaching and restitution fee. Game warden just left house with my game camera pics for evidence. He had zero rights for deer. Deer hunting was leased to farmer which helped the bird hunters to get water for their lease which to me a guy that shoots a deer while he second crops rice just so you can hunt ducks is just plain wrong i hope this guy feels the pain of some that didnt live to say how it felt. People from my home town have left this deer live for yrs now to have some guy that ony takes advantage of others to take pride in something thats illeagal is not hunter to me. I hope he gets it where the sun dont shine thats my two and you can look down on me but i do know the facts and the deer was take illegally. Thats it botrom line


Do you own the land he shot it on?


----------



## keller bay

grand poobah said:


> How many people lease the same land for goose/deer hunting. Unless you're on a big ranch like the Pierce or the Kechle(probably mispelled) the ain't many deer around, especially in the mornings.
> Just hung with a co worker of Allen(the hunter). I ask if he was in trouble for shooting the deer, He said the land owner was excited not ******.
> The person that should be mad is is the dummy paying for deer lease when a duck hunting pond in the middle of it leased to someone else.


If it wasnt for the dummy helping guys out they wouldnt have a place to hunt so watch what you say


----------



## keller bay

No i dont but its a friend of family for about 45 yrs


----------



## drfishalot

I have never been in a lease situation so I could care less, hunting is for hunting, deer/duck/whatever. congrats to him.
and I could care less if his means of killing the deer were legal or not:bow/rifle/shotgun, doesn't matter to me at all

but I am CURIOUS if killing a deer with bird shot is legal in texas, I don't think it would be in my state (okla).I prob would have shot that deer, in season, if I was hunting- but wouldn't broadcast the info to ANYONE. to dang many laws these days.


----------



## justinsfa

keller bay said:


> No i dont but its a friend of family for about 45 yrs


So you really aren't pressing the charges then.... someone else is? I wonder why the GW would even bother with your game cam photos... it wasnt on the same land and its obvious that the deer was alive before the guy killed it.... thats about all the pictures prove.

Weren't you trying to shoot that same exact deer?


----------



## keller bay

No i wasnt trying to kill it that deer its only 4yrs old. The guy that has the deer rights bottle fed that deer for a yr and let it wonder off. Thats how we know so much about that deer. The game warden wanted pics because he herd that the deer was taken friday which would of meant he was hunting ducks out of season so i gladly gave him the sd card with the rest of the bucks on it


----------



## w_r_ranch

Cable said:


> Anybody know what the biggest buck killed in Colorado County has been?


Sure I do, in 2006 a 15 pointer was harvested that measured in at 171 5/8. That same year we had another one that measured in at 168. Those are the all-time top scorers here.

_


Cable said:



This buck scored a hair under 168, had an inside spread of 20 inches

Click to expand...

_I very highly doubt that it scored 168. Have him bring it to me & I'll measure it, or I can make arrangements for another CCWMA scorer to do it (even though it past the 24 hr mark).


----------



## grand poobah

*deer*



keller bay said:


> If it wasnt for the dummy helping guys out they wouldnt have a place to hunt so watch what you say


HUH


----------



## justinsfa

So whats the charge then? (taking into consideration that I doubt he was duck hunting out of season, hopefully nobody is that dumb)...

Seems like this would end up with nothing more than a confiscation of the deer and no invite back on the duck lease... MAYBE a small fine.

Maybe more of a breach of contract issue than a game violation.

Should be interesting. I know in the SE, they are pretty big on individual animal hunting rights (I.E. deer vs. turkey). Dont hear too much about that around here.


----------



## gettintightsucka

keller bay said:


> No i wasnt trying to kill it that deer its only 4yrs old. The guy that has the deer rights bottle fed that deer for a yr and let it wonder off. Thats how we know so much about that deer. The game warden wanted pics because he herd that the deer was taken friday which would of meant he was hunting ducks out of season so i gladly gave him the sd card with the rest of the bucks on it


So the gw is not pressing charges for shooting the deer? He's pressing them for hunting out of season?


----------



## Brandon Zahn

Yeah I guess your right grand poobah..... My source is the guy who farms/ and put the water in fr the duck hunters.... As well as pays for the deer rights.... So If it's ok or Allen to shoot that deer... While duck hunting on his "duck" lease..... Allen won't mind If the deer hunters start duck hunting and killing all their birds? Maybe they should just wait till they get the dekes out and set up a blind right next to them and sky blast...


----------



## grand poobah

*The deer*

Okay to clear this up, I just hung up with his business partner Richard. The guy in the picture is Allen Slater the lease manager of Mustang Creek Hunting club. He wanted all this info put in the post to let everyone no he is okay and not in any trouble. He is best friends with the land owner for over 25 years. Maybe there was another deer killed and someone is in trouble but not this deer. Again, I trying to get this from the horses mouth and not from the cow patty. He did nothing wrong and as far as I can see only people mad are on this web site. AGAIN NO ONE IS MAD!

But hey it's Friday lets go hunting. Prayers sent on Connecticut!!!


----------



## InfamousJ

I'm confused now.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Brandon Zahn said:


> Yeah I guess your right grand poobah..... My source is the guy who farms/ and put the water in fr the duck hunters.... As well as pays for the deer rights.... So If it's ok or Allen to shoot that deer... While duck hunting on his "duck" lease..... Allen won't mind If the deer hunters start duck hunting and killing all their birds? Maybe they should just wait till they get the dekes out and set up a blind right next to them and sky blast...


but does he OWN the land?


----------



## keller bay

Nope he dosnt


----------



## blow up

Kyle 1974 said:


> but does he OWN the land?


Sounds like he is just the farmer. If there are no provisions specifically stating he could not shoot deer, I don't see where he would be on trouble.


----------



## Southern Solutions

yup, putting decoys out under the feeder


----------



## keller bay

There is a shortage of water for farmers. In order for duck hunters to get water for their ponds farmers must second crop their rice which means farmers have to harvest their crop which also means they have to go through all the work preparing their machine and line up dryer dates and everythinh which might not seem like alot and i guarantee that most on this post has no idea or dosnt have the physical or mental strength to get everything ready for bird hunters and then they come down and know that the farmer had the deer rights but forgets what the farmer does for him and his guys to help them have a successfull hunt each and every time. So that being said this guy Allen has no respect for anyone. If i knew him i wouldnt trust him and i know the farmer of that land and hes as good as gold and i can promise allen wont feel right comeing back.......


----------



## Drundel

InfamousJ said:


> And I'd be ****** off to have a different group of duck hunters blasting away on my deer lease during deer season... that landowner is laughing to the bank... why weren't the deer hunters there? the duck hunters called first to get the blind that day?


We lost a great duck lease that way. We had property x leased for duck hunting. Deer hunted leased y next door and was ****** his deer stand (right next to our fence line) never had deer because of our shooting, so he leased up land x for more than we paid just so there wouldn't be any shooting.


----------



## Brandon Zahn

Exactly right Keller bay....... The farmer took care of providing everything this guy needed for duck hunting.... The farmer had sole deer hunting rights... Allen had just the duck rights.... Saw a big buck... Shot big buck.... Tries to pull the friend card...... So stay out of legal trouble..... But how unethical and disgraceful is the actions by shooting that deer.... Oh well... Anyone wanna guess how good the duck hunting is gonna be from now on? I'm thinking drain the water and disc up all second crop rice... Row crop it next year... Hard to bite the hand that feeds and still not go hungry.


----------



## blow up

keller bay said:


> There is a shortage of water for farmers. In order for duck hunters to get water for their ponds farmers must second crop their rice which means farmers have to harvest their crop which also means they have to go through all the work preparing their machine and line up dryer dates and everythinh which might not seem like alot and i guarantee that most on this post has no idea or dosnt have the physical or mental strength to get everything ready for bird hunters and then they come down and know that the farmer had the deer rights but forgets what the farmer does for him and his guys to help them have a successfull hunt each and every time. So that being said this guy Allen has no respect for anyone. If i knew him i wouldnt trust him and i know the farmer of that land and hes as good as gold and i can promise allen wont feel right comeing back.......


So, by your logic there is nothing the farmer gains by second cutting the rice? He does it solely for the duck hunters from whom he receives no monetary gain from?


----------



## gettintightsucka

keller bay said:


> There is a shortage of water for farmers. In order for duck hunters to get water for their ponds farmers must second crop their rice which means farmers have to harvest their crop which also means they have to go through all the work preparing their machine and line up dryer dates and everythinh which might not seem like alot and i guarantee that most on this post has no idea or dosnt have the physical or mental strength to get everything ready for bird hunters and then they come down and know that the farmer had the deer rights but forgets what the farmer does for him and his guys to help them have a successfull hunt each and every time. So that being said this guy Allen has no respect for anyone. If i knew him i wouldnt trust him and i know the farmer of that land and hes as good as gold and i can promise allen wont feel right comeing back.......


Someone sounds bothered.


----------



## InfamousJ

I'm gonna guess the water for the field was bootlegged also.


----------



## keller bay

He gains his overhead back but if you put pen to paper his labor fee's are about 12.50 an hr but he also has the headaches as a boss and wear and tear on his body for someone else to enjoy the outdoors which earns alot of respect in my book until you farm and understand the operation of farming alone and then adding hunters in the mix makes it another full time job. Its not easy being a farmer and then you add a bunch of hunters which can act like kids and all they want is wants such as water and a place to hunt but then forget about the person that feeds their needs. Im pretty sure their are alot of locals that are upset not just cuz the deer is dead its more because everyone knows the farmer and how someone can disrespect him like that after he has done so much for yrs thats all i have to say and hope this all is settled


----------



## keller bay

Yes i am bothered. Guess you never had a close friend that has been bashed and disrespected!!!


----------



## gettintightsucka

keller bay said:


> He gains his overhead back but if you put pen to paper his labor fee's are about 12.50 an hr but he also has the headaches as a boss and wear and tear on his body for someone else to enjoy the outdoors which earns alot of respect in my book until you farm and understand the operation of farming alone and then adding hunters in the mix makes it another full time job. Its not easy being a farmer and then you add a bunch of hunters which can act like kids and all they want is wants such as water and a place to hunt but then forget about the person that feeds their needs. Im pretty sure their are alot of locals that are upset not just cuz the deer is dead its more because everyone knows the farmer and how someone can disrespect him like that after he has done so much for yrs thats all i have to say and hope this all is settled


So you are bothered about something you have no control over?


----------



## Ducksmasher

someone sounds butthurt.  keller and brandon yall should sue the guy for being a lowdown, nasty, dirty, water stealing duck hunter.


----------



## gettintightsucka

Ducksmasher said:


> someone sounds butthurt.  keller and brandon yall should sue the guy for being a lowdown, nasty, dirty, water stealing duck hunter/deer hunter.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## justinsfa

keller bay said:


> He gains his overhead back but if you put pen to paper his labor fee's are about 12.50 an hr but he also has the headaches as a boss and wear and tear on his body for someone else to enjoy the outdoors which earns alot of respect in my book until you farm and understand the operation of farming alone and then adding hunters in the mix makes it another full time job. Its not easy being a farmer and then you add a bunch of hunters which can act like kids and all they want is wants such as water and a place to hunt but then forget about the person that feeds their needs. Im pretty sure their are alot of locals that are upset not just cuz the deer is dead its more because everyone knows the farmer and how someone can disrespect him like that after he has done so much for yrs thats all i have to say and hope this all is settled


Pen to paper, I bet he is getting paid for what he does... if he wasn't making some profit, my gut tells me he wouldn't lease it out. Farmers are businessmen just like everyone else. They aren't going to waste their time and effort on something that they don't profit from.


----------



## InfamousJ

I guess my mind just thinks different... if I paid for a duck lease I would expect to only shoot ducks and not shoot a deer if given the chance. I learned one thing from this, get all your questions and possible scenarios answered by the landowner up front at start of the seasons.


----------



## Ducksmasher

yes you do think different, you automatically assumed the water was "bootlegged" without any facts...


----------



## keller bay

I am a farmer and yes i do break even just to get the duck hunters happy and when the land owner ask you to do it you do it to keep your farming lease land to farm dosnt come by easy anymore it really sounds like alot of yall have too much circle jerks behind the office i can tell who has earned a respectful high chair behind some nice wood desk and for you others, i know how exsactly how you got there.... nuff said!


----------



## justinsfa

keller bay said:


> I am a farmer and yes i do break even just to get the duck hunters happy and when the land owner ask you to do it you do it to keep your farming lease land to farm dosnt come by easy anymore it really sounds like alot of yall have too much circle jerks behind the office i can tell who has earned a respectful high chair behind some nice wood desk and for you others, i know how exsactly how you got there.... nuff said!


Sounds like farmers hate their job as much as the rest of us circle jerking, high chaired, desk jockeys do... lol

IJ, it sounds more like the lesson learned here is to be the landowner. Same as it has been for the last 300 years!


----------



## clint623

keller bay said:


> I am a farmer and yes i do break even just to get the duck hunters happy and when the land owner ask you to do it you do it to keep your farming lease land to farm dosnt come by easy anymore it really sounds like alot of yall have too much circle jerks behind the office i can tell who has earned a respectful high chair behind some nice wood desk and for you others, i know how exsactly how you got there.... nuff said!


LMAO your a funny guy, 26 and your a farmer? Get a REAL job. Stop being so butthurt over a nice buck. It's not even your property.....

If it's not yours then don't worry about it and don't sweat the small stuff and THIS is CERTAINLY small stuff.....


----------



## keller bay

Im not saying we hate it i love it but when you help people out for yrs and they do something like that its just down right disrespectful. And to get a high chair you must earn it oh by the way i do own lots of land so rank me!!!


----------



## clint623

keller bay said:


> Im not saying we hate it i love it but when you help people out for yrs and they do something like that its just down right disrespectful. And to get a high chair you must earn it oh by the way i do own lots of land so rank me!!!


I rank you at the bottom of the list.. SO you LEASE alot of land? It's hard to find good loose ground that's not bought or being leased out.


----------



## keller bay

I dont care about it the deer being dead i care about how mark the farmer got disrespected by a jack a** like you and he dosnt even know how people are talking down on him on here if you have mo idea where this deer was killed or anyone in on this investigation then leave this thread thats it


----------



## clint623

Who's talking down on the farmer? I saw nothing of the sort. All I see are "nice buck" and "****, he shot that with a shotgun?!"


----------



## keller bay

Clint nope im lucky to have plenty land but plenty is never enough. You just keep on being the bottom of the pole and hey i seen academy had the new 2013 knee pads out you might get a raise maybe a 10" raise see ya


----------



## keller bay

Farming is my side job my full time job is exterran. So i do have a real job


----------



## clint623

yup that's the raise of my d*** you see. Doggy style son, can't be getting carpet burn on my knees with all the girls you know.


----------



## dbarber22

This thread is getting kinky


----------



## TXFPCOACH

keller bay said:


> I dont care about it the deer being dead i care about how mark the farmer got disrespected by a jack a** like you and he dosnt even know how people are talking down on him on here if you have mo idea where this deer was killed or anyone in on this investigation then leave this thread thats it


Didn't you post about this deer just showing up on your game cam on family property and the same day learning it had been shot? Then you jump on this post talking about watching it for 2 years? There's something called integrity let the landowner deal with it.... Get over the fact that he didn't walk out in your backyard and look at your Christmas lights again. Texas owns the deer the "investigation" mr. Csi will answer all your questions..... LOL


----------



## TXFPCOACH

My suggestion would be some yellow caution tape in the future that should fix everything


----------



## TXFPCOACH

keller bay said:


> Ive watched that deer for two yrs now hes a hellaova buck i dont see him in the high 160 but def not the biggest to come out of colorado county.


Oh and incase you forgot

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=457945


----------



## grand poobah

*DEER*



keller bay said:


> I am a farmer and yes i do break even just to get the duck hunters happy and when the land owner ask you to do it you do it to keep your farming lease land to farm dosnt come by easy anymore it really sounds like alot of yall have too much circle jerks behind the office i can tell who has earned a respectful high chair behind some nice wood desk and for you others, i know how exsactly how you got there.... nuff said!


THE FARMER IS NOT MAD, HE THOUGHT IT WAS AN AWESOME DEER. THE DEER WAS KILLED LAST WEEK. HE WAS 7 1/2 YEARS OLD ACCORDING TO THE TAXIDERMIST. NOT SHOT OUT OF SEASON. GOOD FARMERS MAKE 70-80 % FROM THEIR SECOND CROP COMPARED THE THE FIRST CROP. THEY DON'T DO IT FOR THE DUCK HUNTERS. I NOT TRY PROVE ANYTHING. I LIVE IN HOUSTON BUT HAVE BEEN GUIDING OVER 25 YEARS.I AM NOT VERY COUNTRY,HELL IT EVEN QUIT DIPPING(MOST OF THE TIME). THIS GUY IS NOT A SLEASE, THE LAW IS NOT LOOKING FOR HIM.
THESE ARE THE FACTS. :headknock


----------



## justinsfa

dbarber22 said:


> This thread is getting kinky


I was thinking creepy and awkward...

You're a farmer, whats your 2 cents?


----------



## keller bay

Man this is getting fun how many types of rice can you farm. Theres many yes you are correct you can make major profit off of second and yes i did post pics of just showed up thats cuz i have friends on here that hunt near of here you can ask anyone in garwood that all the surrounding land owners that deer has been a pet. And i have never seen a 7 1/2 yr old fit in a basket and why is mark the farmer saying hes not happy if you dont know him personaly then you dont know him


----------



## TXFPCOACH

keller bay said:


> Man this is getting fun how many types of rice can you farm. Theres many yes you are correct you can make major profit off of second and yes i did post pics of just showed up thats cuz i have friends on here that hunt near of here you can ask anyone in garwood that all the surrounding land owners that deer has been a pet. And i have never seen a 7 1/2 yr old fit in a basket and why is mark the farmer saying hes not happy if you dont know him personaly then you dont know him


Someone's been hitting the sauce lol


----------



## justinsfa

keller bay said:


> Man this is getting fun how many types of rice can you farm. Theres many yes you are correct you can make major profit off of second and yes i did post pics of just showed up thats cuz i have friends on here that hunt near of here you can ask anyone in garwood that all the surrounding land owners that deer has been a pet. And i have never seen a 7 1/2 yr old fit in a basket and why is mark the farmer saying hes not happy if you dont know him personaly then you dont know him


Maybe you know the answer to this since you are in the know.... When it all comes down to it, who makes the final call? The landowner or the farmer?

On the places I deal with, its the man who holds the deed to the land.

If that is the case here, what he says goes and everybody will either deal with it or find somewhere else to farm or hunt.

Whichever side has the best relationship with that guy is going to win this squabble...

Another question... if whoever held the deer rights shot that deer, would the townsfolk still be upset?


----------



## gonefishing2

Dude, keller bay...I have never complained about grammar, but you have got to throw in some periods, commas, etc. maybe this is why I am having trouble understanding what your are saying. 

So, neither of the two guys(Keller) whining have any skin in any of this? Sounds like the guy who shot it and the landowner are the only two that should be involved? Keller, your awfully mad for someone who's a freind of a freind's who's alleged deer got shot by an alleged disrespectful hunter?


----------



## dbarber22

justinsfa said:


> I was thinking creepy and awkward...
> 
> You're a farmer, whats your 2 cents?


Never heard of someone spending money on water,fertilizer, and fuel so someone else can collect lease money off it. If the landowner is happy and no laws were broken, don't see what the problem is. When leasing land for farming or hunting the landowner is judge and jury unless legal lease documents say something on the matter.


----------



## keller bay

Have fun i did


----------



## clint623

keller bay said:


> Have fun i did


noooo, you knew you were wrong so this is your "escape route"


----------



## Ducksmasher

keller bay said:


> Have fun i did


jackleg/*** you are.


----------



## J.T. Barely

keller bay said:


> Have fun i did


Tell the truth. You were trying to kill the deer and, now your upset.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Lol. Amazing the influence one friggen deer has.


----------



## Benny

Moral of the story: Don't bottle feed a deer and call it a pet...save that for us high fence guys. It's 6:50 and I hear shotguns...those dadgum deer hunters are out early again this morning.

BTW, that's not a pet.....THIS is a pet..


----------



## keller bay

Ok its going to be settled today. for some reason land lord is going to meet or call me today to figure out how much the deer is worth and yall can jump on this but this came from another 2cooler pm'd me and said this so take it how yall want i dont need an escape route. I wasnt trying to kill that deer but i know who was and it was taken right out from underhim, by the person that didnt have the right to do it. Enough Said


----------



## shauntexex

It's worth about 250$ in processing..... How the hell do you put a price tag on a "wild" deer that the state owns? Lots of he said she said going on around here


----------



## blow up

You are also a deer appraiser? Man....do you appraise goats also? Also, who is the land lord, the farmer or the land owner?


----------



## blow up

Anyways, back to the goats....I've got a couple of goats, wife thought they'd be cool to have.....NOT. Stinky things are.always climbing on top of the trans am(I'm going to get it running and restore it one day), getting under the trailer, chewing the velcro off my shoes, breaking the clothes line and S'ing on everything. I think I can get an illegal from the home depot to come shoot them, then we will press charges to get reimbursed and get them deported out of Merica. You think you can tell me their value?


----------



## dbarber22

clint623 said:


> LMAO your a funny guy, 26 and your a farmer? Get a REAL job. Stop being so butthurt over a nice buck. It's not even your property.....
> 
> If it's not yours then don't worry about it and don't sweat the small stuff and THIS is CERTAINLY small stuff.....


I agree with on the deer stuff being small, but I am 28 and have been farming since 17. My dad is 67 has been farming since he was 17. I do not think because we are self employed and do not work for a big company that we don't have REAL jobs.


----------



## keller bay

Man yall are something else. I have no idea how to put a price on a deer but that was his exsact words. Maybe to see if its worth takeing lawful actions or not. Its just funny how all yall think he did nothing wrong at all. Yes he killed the deer by legal means but to a certain extent. He did not have permisson to hunt deer on that piece of property. I think its amazing how he killed it, thats almost unherd of. But if you know your not suppose to shoot deer, then that deer was taken illegaly. Some may think a deer of that calibur is worth all the hassle but its just not to me. Hope all yall enjoy the weekend. Stay safe


----------



## blow up

Have you read his lease agreement?


----------



## keller bay

I did not personaly but my sorce is very reliable. I will get the vebal facts of the land owner shortly.


----------



## Rubberback

Didn't read it all. But from what I can gather is he didn't break the law he just broke a rule is that correct? So, he will probably get kicked off the property. 
Pretty common when you lease land the rules will get broken.You cuss at each other & the guy never sets foot on your property again. When you let people on your land for whatever reason it usually winds up a cloister fffffff. That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## keller bay

I dont think he will be fined. But maybe have a probation situation on his hands. Or have to give the deer up maybe. But i do know there are some kind of actions takeing place. That being said i will post what i find out


----------



## Rubberback

Sounds like a civil matter. Good luck!! Nothing will happen. Just adios!! Your talking lawyers & they aren't cheap around $ 400 an hour.


----------



## blow up

The land owner might want to meet with you to tell you keep your mouth shut. So has he land owner personally contacted you or just some person off of 2cool?


----------



## Benny

Keller,
This may be a stupid question, but why are you involved again?
You know a land owner that may or may not have had a buck taken off of his place by a duck hunter. You are meeting with game wardens and land owners, having discussions about the value of a deer that doesn't have a value.

I'm just trying to wrap my mind around 1) why you are so upset in someone shooting a deer that wasn't yours and 2) Why you are involved at all

BTW, during your high level meeting with the game warden did you tell him that you bottle fed and raised that deer as a pet? He might be interested in knowing that side of it too.


----------



## Harbormaster

keller bay said:


> I dont think he will be fined. But maybe have a probation situation on his hands. Or have to give the deer up maybe. But i do know there are some kind of actions takeing place. That being said i will post what i find out


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## keller bay

For 1 i never contacted them there was a call to him that the deer was taken friday which people knew he was on my camera friday so i actually helped him solve one issue about hunting ducks out of season. And for two i didnt bottle feed that deer so no issue with me there. I dont know why he wants to contact me. All this is getting out of hand all i was trying to do was make a point IF he broke the rules he needs to be punished for jis actions and that i said its more of a disrespect to the guy that helped put water in his duck pond. The duck hunter knew that the farmer hunted deer on that piece of property. And he shot it anyway


----------



## keller bay

I actually like seeing how everyone thinks they know everything about everything on here it is actually entertaining im not upset about the deer. There will be more deer of that size come around. Im upset how everyone thinks that im wrong for takeing up for a great friend of mine.


----------



## keller bay

Im done with this thread. See yall hope yall figure it out. Oh and to clear it if the deer is bottle fed without being inside of a pen then it is ok. The deer was never captured or raised inside a pen. It the deer wants to drink from a bottle in its own enviroment then so be it.


----------



## jgale

How was he hunting ducks out of season? Granted I'm not a duck hunter but everything I read on TPWD shows it opened on Dec 8th and it looks like this buck was killed the morning of the 11th.

Like I said, not a duck hunter, just trying to understand and love reading this thread


----------



## the hook

OK, I DNK, but...30 yrs ago, our lease contracts stated whether duck, goose, quail, deer etc....I DO remember, because I hunted all..My questions here, and they won't get answered, but...
If no agreement, then it is an ethical question, but not illegal....

1) lease agreement??
2) #3 steel?? Here, that would be illegal...Most states, I believe it would be...??


----------



## poco jim

#3 steel is not illegal in Texas per the GW.


----------



## InfamousJ

keller bay said:


> Im done with this thread. See yall hope yall figure it out. Oh and to clear it if the deer is bottle fed without being inside of a pen then it is ok. The deer was never captured or raised inside a pen. It the deer wants to drink from a bottle in its own enviroment then so be it.


No, please update us with the landowners meeting you are having.


----------



## clint623

InfamousJ said:


> No, please update us with the landowners meeting you are having.


YES, PLEASE... I would like to be informed of more false information on a subject of which you should not be apart of.


----------



## blow up

clint623 said:


> YES, PLEASE... I would like to be informed of more false information on a subject of which you should not be apart of.


Bro, he is the resident expert on this deer, we could even call him the deer's "keeper". The deer he's been watching for two years that just showed up last Friday for the first time that was bottle fed but not in a pen, therefore free to roam. The GW is even asking him for advice....


----------



## AvianQuest

poco jim said:


> #3 steel is not illegal in Texas per the GW.


Regulations...

Game animals and game birds may be hunted with any legal firearm, EXCEPT:


white-tailed deer, mule deer, desert bighorn sheep, and pronghorn antelope may NOT be hunted with rimfire ammunition of any caliber.
shotguns are the only legal firearm that may be used to hunt Eastern turkey during the spring Eastern turkey season (see County Listing). Rifles and handguns may not be used to hunt Eastern turkey.
pellet guns and other air guns are NOT LEGAL.
fully automatic firearms are NOT LEGAL.
a shotgun is the only legal firearm for hunting migratory game birds
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/hunt/means/


----------



## gonefishing2

I am kind of with Benny here... Don't understand why anyone here would have you involved other than to tell you shut up.

I still don't understand how the warden seeing pics on Friday of a live deer, means that it was killed out of duck season. Any one else having this issue seeing what the game can and warden have to do with anything.


I think your mAking all of this up. One minute you bottle feed it, another thread it just showed up, your just having fun, your leaving the thread then you come back,...


----------



## AvianQuest

drfishalot said:


> but I am CURIOUS if killing a deer with bird shot is legal in texas, I don't think it would be in my state (okla).


In Oklahoma shotguns are restricted to 20 ga and larger using slugs only.


----------



## fishing1

AvianQuest said:


> Regulations...
> 
> Game animals and game birds may be hunted with any legal firearm, EXCEPT:
> 
> 
> white-tailed deer, mule deer, desert bighorn sheep, and pronghorn antelope may NOT be hunted with rimfire ammunition of any caliber.
> shotguns are the only legal firearm that may be used to hunt Eastern turkey during the spring Eastern turkey season (see County Listing). Rifles and handguns may not be used to hunt Eastern turkey.
> pellet guns and other air guns are NOT LEGAL.
> fully automatic firearms are NOT LEGAL.
> a shotgun is the only legal firearm for hunting migratory game birds
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/hunt/means/


what ae you getting at here? That it is legal or not?


----------



## keller bay

Hahaha this was funny yall are all right i made everything up. I did get a bunch of yall aroused. I havnt been in garwood for along time hell i dont even know anyone who lives there i know nothing.


----------



## StinkBait

keller bay said:


> Hahaha this was funny yall are all right i made everything up. I did get a bunch of yall aroused. I havnt been in garwood for along time hell i dont even know anyone who lives there i know nothing.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4335484&postcount=18


----------



## clint623

stinkbait said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4335484&postcount=18


lmao!!! Stuck em!!


----------



## hammerdown

*Here are the facts*

I am the landowner of this property and the facts are the following. The farmer, Allen (the guy that shot the deer), The Game Warden, the taxidermist, Keller Bay and I just had a meeting. We came to the conclusion that we are all gonna pitch in some money so we can get the deer mounted. Allen has agreed to give it to Keller after the taxidermist gets done. So Keller can hang it on his wall and act like he shot it. We have never heard a grown man cry so much about something that has absolutely nothing to do with him. Obviously he had his little heart set on harvesting this animal. So hopefully by giving him this deer he will shut the ***** up!


----------



## Benny

keller bay said:


> ... the deer is bottle fed without being inside of a pen then it is ok. The deer was never captured or raised inside a pen. It the deer wants to drink from a bottle in its own enviroment then so be it.


DING DING DING....Here's your winner...

So what you are saying is that the deer WAS bottle fed, but not in a pen and THAT'S what you are so ****** off about. He shot a pet deer that doesn't belong to you or anyone else.


----------



## bobbyoshay

keller bay said:


> Hahaha this was funny yall are all right i made everything up. I did get a bunch of yall aroused. I havnt been in garwood for along time hell i dont even know anyone who lives there i know nothing.


You obviously did not leave Garwood to attend college or any institution for higher learning. Geez.......never read where a 26 year old boy whine and cry like a little B before you and this thread


----------



## jakeego1

This is definitely the thread of the year lol. That was a heck of a deer that was raised but if the deer leaves your property and jumps into the neighbors property he becomes free ranging and will get blasted. Congrats to the man who harvested this deer


----------



## YeagerSights

Theres a Nice little buck Keller on the Colorado west of the Columbus boat ramp about 2 miles up you might be interested in . He hunts with me every time I go down their. Already asked the warden if he's legal to shoot and they said yes. This way you will be able to shoot your own bottle fed deer and be able to mount with some kinda pride I guess. Or maybe just take some Midol and get over the ****. It's just some horns. Your young like me and have plenty of time to shoot a trophy.


----------



## keller bay

It seems to me yall are the ones getting upset. Yall all think im makeing things up so i did.


----------



## keller bay

I already said thats a hellofa buck and and awsome way that he took it. All i said if he shot it knowing he dosnt have the right to do so, then he should be punished.


----------



## clint623

How'd that meeting go?


----------



## jgale

keller bay said:


> I already said thats a hellofa buck and and awsome way that he took it. All i said if he shot it knowing he dosnt have the right to do so, then he should be punished.


No you said much more than that. You said he WAS being punished and the game warden was charging him and he would be paying restitution. Then it was probation... Then it was shot while duck hunting out of season. Then it was you were working with the game wardens on an investigation against him and giving them your sd card. I suggest putting the shovel away before you dig the hole deeper :spineyes:


----------



## bobbyoshay

jgale said:


> No you said much more than that. You said he WAS being punished and the game warden was charging him and he would be paying restitution. Then it was probation... Then it was shot while duck hunting out of season. Then it was you were working with the game wardens on an investigation against him and giving them your sd card. I suggest putting the shovel away before you dig the hole deeper :spineyes:


He is soo full of S___ that he cant even keep his stories straight. I know a few DA's like that and enjoy them being around. Makes for fun times for them to show their ignorance.


----------



## J.T. Barely

I already said thats a hellofa buck and, awesome way that he took it. All i said is, if he shot it knowing he doesn't have the right to do so, then he should be punished.


I fixed it for you.


----------



## blow up

clint623 said:


> How'd that meeting go?


What meeting? He didn't say anything about a meeting. Lol.


----------



## Chasin Tail

I would rather hear an old lady fart than a grown man cry. Geeeezzzz Keller you say one thing then change your story multiple times. Crawfish. Quit getting mad because a free rang buck was killed by legal means and you cant do anything about it. You did not own the deer, the state did, nor do you own the property. You have no reason to get so upset. The game camera pic proves nothing and a 3 year old could figure that out. Heck I think everybody is dumber now for reading this stupid thread. Oh and I would be scared to duck hunt with you because you might say that the duck i shot stared at your Christmas lights and you have it on camera and it belongs to you. CONGRATS TO ALLEN FOR SHOOTING A GREAT DEER.


----------



## Hogsticker24

Keller you might want to change your tampon again. That's one hell a deer. And you sound like titty baby who didn't get to shoot his deer. Congrats to the hunter who killed this deer. There must not be a lot to do on Garwood


----------



## sea sick

*Keller played ALL of ya'll*

He was gunning for the dumbest post of the year,and with it coming to a close,he sealed the deal with his entertaining post...Way to go kellar

Man ya'll fell for it..

I was in Garwood a couple weeks ago and hit a fat racoon on the road,sorry I killed your pet bud :brew2:


----------



## Main Frame 8

gay


----------



## Harbormaster

Keller Bay...they're poaching your Sac-A-Lait now son! Go get 'em!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Harbormaster said:


> Keller Bay...they're poaching your Sac-A-Lait now son! Go get 'em!


LOL


----------



## team cut em deep

So most of y'all think that if you lease hunting property for a specific animal then it's okay to shoot another if the opportunity presents itself???


----------



## clint623

team cut em deep said:


> So most of y'all think that if you lease hunting property for a specific animal then it's okay to shoot another if the opportunity presents itself???


Not that it's okay to do it, but when keller stated that he was pressing charges and had a GW over for an investigation over a deer... That's when it went to pots. People always gettin butthurt over something that's none of their business.


----------



## gettintightsucka

team cut em deep said:


> So most of y'all think that if you lease hunting property for a specific animal then it's okay to shoot another if the opportunity presents itself???


No. Next question.


----------



## SwampRat

I forget... Did they ever kill any birds?


----------



## team cut em deep

SwampRat said:


> I forget... Did they ever kill any birds?


Only crippled one goose that glided down 200+ yds away


----------



## 4thbreak

the question we should be raising is not whether he was right in shooting the deer, but was it ethical to attempt it with steel duck loads. I would not feel comfortable taking the shot unless my barrel was touching the deer. Risk/reward is just not worth wounding an animal like that.


----------



## clint623

4thbreak said:


> the question we should be raising is not whether he was right in shooting the deer, but was it ethical to attempt it with steel duck loads. I would not feel comfortable taking the shot unless my barrel was touching the deer. Risk/reward is just not worth wounding an animal like that.


At 20 feet, I'm pretty sure #3 steel would stop anything dead in its tracks


----------



## team cut em deep

gettintightsucka said:


> No. Next question.


Do woodchucks chuck wood?


----------



## Main Frame 8

Lock time. Seriously.


----------



## bobbyoshay

Main Frame 8 said:


> Lock time. Seriously.


Nah.....it's now getting good!


----------



## ancientpaths

Main Frame 8 said:


> Lock time. Seriously.


X2...this has been the worst display of horrible grammar, terrible spelling, and all around lack of intelligence I have ever seen on 2Cool.


----------



## devil1824

ancientpaths said:


> X2...this has been the worst display of horrible grammar, terrible spelling, and all around lack of intelligence I have ever seen on 2Cool.


This is a hunting and fishing site. You want a correct grammar site, go somewhere else. No one likes a grammar ****.


----------



## ancientpaths

devil1824 said:


> This is a hunting and fishing site. You want a correct grammar site, go somewhere else. No one likes a grammar ****.


Just because you hunt and fish doesn't mean you have to be an idiot. And normally I don't mind a little bit, but this thread has been truly outrageous...to the point that you literally cannot understand some of the comments.


----------



## Zereaux

Too ridiculous to even comment on, I' don 't remember how it started, and I don't want to know.

I've seen more pizzin' matches cause some one shot some one else's deer .

It's gotten to the point that I'm about ready to take or curling, or badminton...

I'm even thinking about bird watching ...


----------



## Baffin Bay

I think the biggest question we should be asking is why did this deer walk so close to a duck blind where hunters were located and had just shot and walked 100's of yds. Maybe the buck was looking for some free food because somebody domesticated him as a baby. That's the crime.


----------



## Benny

Headed out to do a little duck killing...really hoping for a 170" buck this morning though...pics later.


----------



## rut-ro

So is there a lease available next year or not? If so I may be interested.


----------



## jgale

devil1824 said:


> this is a hunting and fishing site. You want a correct grammar site, go somewhere else. No one likes a grammar ****.



View attachment 558849


----------



## fishdawg

i work for a guy from Nada and he said the land owner laughed about it and wasnt mad and said the only people that were mad for the guy killing the deer was the poachers(sounds like Killer Bay must be one of them)


----------



## Big Boggy Wader

if you argue with a fool, who really is the fool ?


----------



## Rubberback

Benny said:


> Headed out to do a little duck killing...really hoping for a 170" buck this morning though...pics later.


Heck with the shotgun bring your deer rifle.


----------



## hammerdown

Keller Bay are you there?...................Hello...............Hello................Cricket....Cricket!


----------



## SwampRat

Maybe he's checking his sac-a-lait hole to see if anyone has been tampering with his fish.


----------



## keller bay

Proven fact deer cost him $7,000 if he didnt pay, charges from tpw would have taken place. He paid it. So who was right about him not haveing deer rights. Pretty sure keller was. Nuff said case closed. All yall can ponder on not knowing *****. Whos the dummy and idiot now.


----------



## hammerdown

Where's a copy of the check he wrote? No pics it never happened.


----------



## keller bay

Dont need it to prove my case to any of yall. Just curious all yall say its none of my buisness so why should it be yalls. And i like how all yall try to judge me but the only person your judgeing is urself. Love the comments keep em comeing. All yall must be liars if you need hard evidence to believe anything.


----------



## TooShallow

"All yall must be liars if you need hard evidence to believe anything." This has got to be the most idiotic statement I have seen in my many years on the board. Don't drink the water in Garwood folks it does strange things to developing minds. This keller bay is like the Everready Bunny he just keeps going and going and going....................................


----------



## marlin45

Your the one bashing us for having real jobs, and saying we must not work hard because we are not farmers in garwood haha. Give me a break your 26 what can you possibly know about life you make yourself sound like a joke.


----------



## InfamousJ

keller bay said:


> Proven fact deer cost him $7,000 if he didnt pay, charges from tpw would have taken place. He paid it. So who was right about him not haveing deer rights. Pretty sure keller was. Nuff said case closed. All yall can ponder on not knowing *****. Whos the dummy and idiot now.


so yall came up with a price for the deer? I'm confused now.


----------



## poco jim

keller bay said:


> Proven fact deer cost him $7,000 if he didnt pay, charges from tpw would have taken place. He paid it. So who was right about him not haveing deer rights. Pretty sure keller was. Nuff said case closed. All yall can ponder on not knowing *****. Whos the dummy and idiot now.


TPWD is not involved, the GW said the deer was taken Legally, and they are not involved! You understand?:headknock


----------



## hammerdown

keller bay said:


> Dont need it to prove my case to any of yall. Just curious all yall say its none of my buisness so why should it be yalls. And i like how all yall try to judge me but the only person your judgeing is urself. Love the comments keep em comeing. All yall must be liars if you need hard evidence to believe anything.


Huh? Yaba daba doo!


----------



## keller bay

No yall bashed farmers and said get a real job. I didnt come up with the price landlord did. Thats what he felt the deer was worth. Case is closed he paid for the deer and i do believe he paid in cash. He also gets to keep his waterfowl only lease. No more to talk about its done. I just figured yall would want to know the final outcome of this whole deal. But yet yall still try to keep going on this deal and i posted all this to see how many people i could **** off and looks like a job well done to me


----------



## InfamousJ

So you're saying this Allen person paid $7k cash to the landowner for the deer he shot while duck hunting because it was a duck only lease?


----------



## keller bay

Yes 7 grand for the deer because it was a waterfowl only lease.


----------



## keller bay

And jack off jim i clearly state if he didnt pay then landlord was going to bring them into the senario. I may have taken this above and beyond. But it was clearly a big joke to me. like i said befor all i was trying to do was get some of yall aroused and i did, and yall know which ones. I may have not been 100% right but now i am with the final outcome. Ill be the first to admit that like a man, but i know none of yall will admit that i too was right in some cases. I also know that allen gave up the rights to hunt deer on the property about 3 yrs ago due to not seeing any deer on the place. Thats when the farmer leased the rights. That being said i apoligize to anyone that took me offensive in anyway didnt mean for yall to take it personal cuz i sure didnt, which some of yall have pretty good imaginary minds. But im not a bad person by anymeans. Hope all yall can sleep tonight and not worry about me posting on here so yall can jump all over me.


----------



## sea sick

I think the only thing you proved is your story has more holes than my underwear,and you make yourself look like a complete idiot,with one BS contradicting statement after the other...
If you don't think so,just go back and read your post again. I think you would agree. But then again, no one really cares,

Was it 7k in 100's or 100's and 50's with some 20's


----------



## hammerdown

So what your telling me is that the buck was shot with a SHOTGUN?


----------



## the hook

Game animals and game birds may be hunted with any legal firearm, EXCEPT:

white-tailed deer, mule deer, desert bighorn sheep, and pronghorn antelope may NOT be hunted with rimfire ammunition of any caliber.
shotguns are the only legal firearm that may be used to hunt Eastern turkey during the spring Eastern turkey season (see County Listing). Rifles and handguns may not be used to hunt Eastern turkey.
pellet guns and other air guns are NOT LEGAL.
fully automatic firearms are NOT LEGAL.
a shotgun is the only legal firearm for hunting migratory game birds
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulati...nt/hunt/means/

I still can't believe that I can go sit in a blind with a .410 birdshot for deer?? Most states require slug/buckshot of some type??:headknock


----------



## Rubberback

the hook said:


> Game animals and game birds may be hunted with any legal firearm, EXCEPT:
> 
> white-tailed deer, mule deer, desert bighorn sheep, and pronghorn antelope may NOT be hunted with rimfire ammunition of any caliber.
> shotguns are the only legal firearm that may be used to hunt Eastern turkey during the spring Eastern turkey season (see County Listing). Rifles and handguns may not be used to hunt Eastern turkey.
> pellet guns and other air guns are NOT LEGAL.
> fully automatic firearms are NOT LEGAL.
> a shotgun is the only legal firearm for hunting migratory game birds
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulati...nt/hunt/means/
> 
> I still can't believe that I can go sit in a blind with a .410 birdshot for deer?? Most states require slug/buckshot of some type??:headknock


Your right shooting a deer with anything but buckshot ain't right.


----------



## keller bay

Im not saying useing a shotgun is illeagal. Im saying he didnt have the deer hunting leased.


----------



## shauntexex

2012 thread of the year! Hell congrats to Allen for shooting a 7,000 dollar "pet" deer before ol Keller could poach the mfer or.......... bottle feed it:bounce:


----------



## keller bay

Yes it is crazy takeing a deer with birdshot is legal. I would never even attempt to try it even with a slug


----------



## Rubberback

keller bay said:


> Yes it is crazy takeing a deer with birdshot is legal. I would never even attempt to try it even with a slug


 Theres nothing wrong with shooting a deer with a slug. If your hunting in tight quarters its actually the way to go.


----------



## sea sick

shauntexex said:


> 2012 thread of the year! Hell congrats to Allen for shooting a 7,000 dollar "pet" deer before ol Keller could poach the mfer or.......... bottle feed it:bounce:


HAHAHAHA Thaks for the laugh, I needed it


----------



## keller bay

So im a poacher of colorado county now. Hey game wardens look no further im right here and you know exsactly where my parents live. You were just there. I guess next time you wont have time to sit down and eat as you will be takeing me in cuz some guy on 2cool says im a poacher. Whoo hoo huge case solved


----------



## keller bay

Please come up with something better. Im not amused on that one


----------



## StinkBait

keller bay said:


> Please come up with something better. Im not amused on that one


Your earlier post stated you havent been to garwood in years, so you are lying AGAIN?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Benny

Boom.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=459278&page=4


----------



## keller bay

**** finally yall believed something without a picture holy smoke.


----------



## keller bay

keller bay said:


> So im a poacher of colorado county now. Hey game wardens look no further im right here and you know exsactly where my parents live. You were just there. I guess next time you wont have time to sit down and eat as you will be takeing me in cuz some guy on 2cool says im a poacher. Whoo hoo huge case solved


Where does it say i was in garwood? I was also be sarcastic about not being in garwood for yrs.


----------



## Profish00

No relation, just saying


Mark Keller


----------



## keller bay

Can someone please kick me off this site so everyone will be happy and be able to sleep tonight


----------



## shauntexex

Keller with all do respect from one hunter to another please do us all a favor and not reproduce


----------



## keller bay

I just read every post on this thread. I clearly state that the deer was an amazing one. I never said i was the one pressing chagers nor did i say i contacted anyone they contacted me. And that all i was doing was takeing up for someone else on here and i brought yall the final outcome. I may have said some low things about others that i dont know which was wrong but all in all i was pretty accurate with the information about what kind of animals he had leased. And if he had the deer rights none of this would have bothered anyone but we knew he didnt and for that he paid good money for it thats all i was trying to say was there would be actions taken place.


----------



## JShupe

I love 2cool I just wanted to be on this awesome thread about poaching, lying and shooting trophy Colorado county bucks with #3 shot... Awesome.


----------



## the hook

http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mId=45903495.2


----------

